# 'Fast Abs' strap-on things?



## TracerTong (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi all, 1st post here... Looks good in here  

Anyway, I've just seen an advert for one of those 'fast abs' strap-on doofers.

Do these things do anything worthwhile? If you were to go by the adverts claims, you could just sit on your arse and this thing will do the work for you! I'm sceptical. Give me the gym any day!
I can just imagine a Homer Simpson type buying into this, and buying one thinking it'll reduce his gut as well!

Then there are the 'fitness professionals' who endorse this, when it's obvious they came about their physiques the traditional way.

Just my 2 bits. Sorry if this has been posted (many times) before


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2003)

Some contraptions may help tone ab muscles, but it is diet that will reduce your gut and get it to where you can see your abs!


----------



## TracerTong (Jun 25, 2003)

You have to laugh at these commercials really, can you imagine sitting in a public place with one of those strapped to you! People would think you were mad! 

_'Why is his/her stomach twitching!?!?'_


----------



## perfecto (Jun 25, 2003)

They invent a new piece of shit that they recon works you abs every few months and get ppl like chuk norris to endorse them hah, its pathetic the whole thing, they put those ads on at liek 4am in the morning because the only ppl who are up that late watchin those infomercials are out of their minds in the first place, so hence those are the ppl that buy them. Like everyone will say here the best way to get abs is through diet and exercising them the traditional way with crunches, leg raises, etc.


----------



## TracerTong (Jun 25, 2003)

It was early this morining (on the Paramount Comedy Channel) that I saw this 'info-mercial'

And No, I'm not an angry loner. Honest!!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 25, 2003)

"Strap on things" ~lmao~


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2003)

At least one of those companies lost a lawsuit from consumers. I have used an electro-stim before, and frankly I think they are BS as far as replacing a real workout.

Same with the Charles Atlas static strength system, it does not replace a real workout, or diet.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TracerTong *_
> Hi all, 1st post here... Looks good in here
> 
> Anyway, I've just seen an advert for one of those 'fast abs' strap-on doofers.
> ...


The reality is if there was an inexpensive way to get great abs for two easy payments of $19.95 plus shipping and handling, everyone would have them.  Hard work is the only way to do it. I like DG's quote about losing the fat.  Too many sit on the floor with ab rolling machines or "Torso Tigers" and think they'll have great abs.  You can have world class abs but you'll never see them if you have a layer of chub covering them.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: 'Fast Abs' strap-on things?*



> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> The reality is if there was an inexpensive way to get great abs for two easy payments of $19.95 plus shipping and handling, everyone would have them.  Hard work is the only way to do it.



not much else needs to be said ...


----------



## tjwes (Jun 28, 2003)

If these things were worth anything ,everybody in the world would have great abs.Get on a good program of diet and lifting and be consistant.It takes time and patience not to mention some hard training and dedication.There are no substitutes for hard work.


----------

